# Astrex Litter (for peteyandthegang)



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are the lovely himi x astrex girls, 3 x astrex and 2 x normals, peteyandthegang's 2 does are in this pile!!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I love the little fluffy sheeps! I can't tell you how jealous I am of all you with fancy-schmancy big-eared curly-coated mice! :lol: I think I need to move out of the US... lol


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

stop posting curly mice ! there the one thing i've been after for years !!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Naomi they're SO gorgeous! Thanks for posting this up, I can't tell you how excited I am, how will I wait all this time!? I'll be pestering you :lol: 
:bash


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:gwavebw 2 are mine

Ok Ill go now :lol:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

you're very lucky, they look so cute with that even wave in their fur.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they have the best curl I've produced so far, just hope they keep their curls 

I've also got your 2 satins from Leigh lol ner ner ni ner ner :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

naomi stop being a meany  x


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

zoocrewmice said:


> I love the little fluffy sheeps! I can't tell you how jealous I am of all you with fancy-schmancy big-eared curly-coated mice! :lol: I think I need to move out of the US... lol


I completly agree


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> they have the best curl I've produced so far, just hope they keep their curls
> 
> I've also got your 2 satins from Leigh lol ner ner ni ner ner :lol:


Does the curl relax as the mouse gets older and moults into its adult coat


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

unfortunately yes but I'm working on them keeping their curls


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's a shame that.I had a go with them and failed miserably.It would be nice to succeed ,the babies are so attractive.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahc said:


> it's a shame that.I had a go with them and failed miserably.It would be nice to succeed ,the babies are so attractive.


it will probably be something totally outrageous like 101 generations :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

How are they doing?  :bash


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

still curly :lol:

but they're still bubs :lol:


----------

